#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  What are the free content marketing courses on LinkedIn Learning?

## Bhavya

During the COVID-19 lockdowns. LinkedIn Learning becomes more popular among professional and LinkedIn also offering many free courses through LinkedIn Learning. Do you guys know what are the free content marketing courses on LinkedIn Learning? Please let me know them in the comments below. Thanks in advanced.

----------

